# Craftsman 12'' Lathe need info, Please.



## boxcarmj (Aug 2, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what size pulleys these are (http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page3.html) in the drawing in this link? Also how many teeth are in the gears of the four backgears and, last the gear on the end of the spindle. Thank-you, Mike.


----------



## Pete. (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont know the answers to your questions but a short search on "Atlas 12-inch Lathe" shows bunches of stuff
http://bridgeport.askmisterscience.com/atlas.htm - exploded view of atlas lathe 12-36

http://www.weldershop.info/204/atlas-craftsman-lathes-and-parts/
http://bellsouthpwp.net/t/h/thib9564/Atlas_Lathe_FAQ.htm


----------



## boxcarmj (Aug 2, 2010)

Pete, Thank-you, I''ll add this to what I have.


----------



## boxcarmj (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi! First, Thank-you to everyone who helped with this especially Pete. The answer:
This is for a 12 lathe with the motor to rear of the headstock.
Countershaft pulleys, 1st stage 7 3-8 od 6 3-8 id - 9 od 8 1-8 id. 2nd stage (4-step) 3 od 2 id  4 od 3 id  5 od 4 id  6 od 4 7-8 id.
Headstock pulleys, (4-step) 5 3-4 od 4 7-8 id  5 od 3 7-8 id  3 7-8 od 2 7-8 id  2 7-7 od 1 7-8 id.
Backgears, on spindle  large 69T  small 30T  back shaft small 24T large 63T, this equals about 2.1x2.875=6.0375:I overall. 
The gear on the end of the spindle has 32T. This is what I needed, I hope it helps someone else (this information comes off the actual parts; your results may be different). 
Mike J.


----------

